# The FUNHOUSE at Haunted Appalachian Caverns



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Where is this? Coolhaunt.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

We're located in Blountville TN. Pretty close to the Bristol Motor Speedway if you happen to be a Nascar fan.


----------



## NorwalkHauntLA (Sep 23, 2011)

I checked out your video from 2010
man you guys have amazing actors
I want to go to your haunt but u guys are to far away.
Were doing clown theme for are maze i hope were as good as you guys.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you ! We work very hard to give the best show possible. 

We love the clown theme and have heartily embraced it ! There are just so many things to do with it as well. Our first objective is to scare you of course..we also entertain..that way we appease just about everyone. 

I'd love to see pics of your maze and if you need any ideas or help give me a scream !


----------



## NorwalkHauntLA (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey man here is a video we made showing some of are mask and props http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNaoAkZaG3k
We almost finished the entire Maze. Are entrance is amazing.
You guys have a pop corn prop maybe u can add that like us.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice !  I really like all the clown standups you did. 

We built a popcorn machine that had a small fan unit and blew around faux " popcorn "..looked pretty cool but it was destroyed in storage in the off season. This year we just bought a real popcorn machine and have the scent as well..no to mention snacks for the actors.


----------



## NorwalkHauntLA (Sep 23, 2011)

Thx we have some other ones that are suprises for people that go to the Maze
How many actors do you guys have?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

In the Funhouse I've had upwards of 20..the caverns themselves have had as many as 40 before. Not too bad..but I can use MORE.


----------



## NorwalkHauntLA (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats cool man 20 people is alot, what do you mean the caverns themselves where their a different haunt their before?
This year were hoping we are going from 15 people to 20 or 25.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

The caverns themselves are about a mile of walking. We also have the campground, barn , hill side basically all the property. We try to haunt up everything..  I'm in charge of The Funhouse attraction in the campground area. I've beenin charge of the cavern before..it's a task for sure and you can't build what you want or move it down there easily.


----------

